# Swarm in a building vent



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

If they were inside the event, that's the permanent home. If they can't get out they will die. Looks like there are other vents in that attic space though, so they will probably just come and go from those.
I don't understand the contraption.


----------



## Qkrwogud (Nov 2, 2015)

larryh said:


> If they were inside the event, that's the permanent home. If they can't get out they will die. Looks like there are other vents in that attic space though, so they will probably just come and go from those.
> I don't understand the contraption.


All the other vents have been sealed up. I forgot to mention the box was lightly sprayed with sugar oil and a few drops of lemon grass oil has been added to act as a lure.
I think the idea was to try lure them out into the box. There are youtube videos of people doing similar things using mesh to create a tunnel from the hive entrance into a nuc and things like that.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a newb so take my info with a grain of salt (or a 50-lb bag) but I'm pretty sure you need to get the queen out of the vent and into your contraption in order to get the whole swarm out of the vent. If the queen is happy in there, you can get all the foragers you want in your contraption, but without her, you won't have a viable colony of bees. Hopefully someone can post who has done trap outs or swarm catches that include the queen. Good luck!


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

The bottle is clear-ish plastic, so that should be an issue right there; bees flying up to the sides of the bottle towards the sunlight instead of to your final enclosure. Not sure if you'll be too successful. Good luck.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

That's a lot of effort for being so low on actual knowledge. You will have enormous sucess, with all that energy, when you learn how to do cut outs and swarm luring.


----------

